# Meisternibs help...



## Brooks803 (Aug 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the thread size is for the #5 steel nibs sold by Meisternibs? Also if I'm buying the nib,feed,housing or only the nib. 

I've sent an email through the site but it's been a while now. I'd like to put in an order, but I want to make sure I already have the proper tap before shelling out the $.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mredburn (Aug 9, 2012)

Meister Nib number 5 is 6.5 x.5, He doesnt sell the pieces seperatly you get the nib and feed housing for the money

Let me add that if you have the 6.4 x .5 it will work its just tight. Make, Drill and tap a brass or aluminum 1/4 thick washer with the 6.4 and run the feed housing through it several times that will help it fit in easier.


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 9, 2012)

Brian is at the D.C. Pen Supershow so probably isn't checking email right now.


----------

